# Documents requested by Case Officer for Spouse Visa



## aus1981 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dear All,

Can you pls advice me on this.
I am an Ausralian PR (husband) and my wife is a resident Indian.

We plan to apply for a spouse visa and then a visitor visa on the same day at Delhi.

*However, I now understand that the Case Officer usually requests for original passport, the day he is allocated to a case.*This will make the Visitor Visa worthless as my wife will need to travel back very soon just to submit her passport, and wait for another 2-3 months for the outcome of her spouse visa application.

Can somebody pls enlighten me on the process and whether it is a norm that the Case Officer will definitely ask for the passport.

With Best Regards Always.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you're also in Delhi at the time your wife wants to apply, you may find that you'll be told that you as a PR need to be in Australia when an application is made.
You may also find that getting a tourist visa granted is not so easily done in India.

You should have a good read of the partner visa info on the Immi site and as with all visa applications people are advised never to send in actual original documents but to get certified copies to put in with an application.


----------



## aus1981 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> If you're also in Delhi at the time your wife wants to apply, you may find that you'll be told that you as a PR need to be in Australia when an application is made.
> You may also find that getting a tourist visa granted is not so easily done in India.
> 
> You should have a good read of the partner visa info on the Immi site and as with all visa applications people are advised never to send in actual original documents but to get certified copies to put in with an application.


Dear Wanderer,

Thanks for your response as always.
I am in Australia and my wife shall apply for partner visa from India.Also , all documents will be submitted as attested copies only.

I understand your point ,however,

*Browsing the board suggests that in India most applicants are asked to provide the original passport (even though all docs may be in order) approx 5-6 weeks after lodging the application. This would effectively render her visitor visa worthless.(If it is approved in the first place).*

Hence, is there a way out if Case Officer requests for the original passport.
I am in a dilemma because I need to plan for my wife's travel if her Visitor visa is approved , and hopefully she travels back only to get her partner visa stamped.

Many Thanks.


----------



## KandK (Feb 16, 2011)

This is why it is recommended to only apply for one visa at a time - and I think you will find it is a waste of time applying for a visitor's visa if you already have a spouse visa lodged. They will see her likelihood of returning to India on the visitor visa very low, in other words they will think she is a high risk of overstaying her visa and unlikely to issue it on the merits of it just being a visit, they will think she is doing it to by-pass the system and stay here and apply for an onshore partner visa.

But have you thought that the place that approves the visit visa is the same place that approves the spouse one? So what that means is that the passport is at the embassy regardless of what visa you are applying for and if the visitor visa gets approved then they will put the label in it while it is there and send it to you. If it is not approved they still have it to use for the partner visa.

I would highly recommend you re-think the visit visa, it is highly unlikely it would be approved and if you have one 'no' linked to her name with a visa then it can influence the next one!


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

KandK said:


> This is why it is recommended to only apply for one visa at a time - and I think you will find it is a waste of time applying for a visitor's visa if you already have a spouse visa lodged. They will see her likelihood of returning to India on the visitor visa very low, in other words they will think she is a high risk of overstaying her visa and unlikely to issue it on the merits of it just being a visit, they will think she is doing it to by-pass the system and stay here and apply for an onshore partner visa.
> 
> But have you thought that the place that approves the visit visa is the same place that approves the spouse one? So what that means is that the passport is at the embassy regardless of what visa you are applying for and if the visitor visa gets approved then they will put the label in it while it is there and send it to you. If it is not approved they still have it to use for the partner visa.
> 
> I would highly recommend you re-think the visit visa, it is highly unlikely it would be approved and if you have one 'no' linked to her name with a visa then it can influence the next one!


hey, my friend applied for partner visa offshore a few months ago and then applied for tourist visa 2 months ago and there is no problem with it at all. in fact, she got given a multiple travels visa but its only valid for 3 months as according to her case officer, she is expected to hear about her partner visa within 3 months. so based on her story, i don't think its a problem at all and oh she doesn't have to hand in her passport too but again every country have different rules sometimes.

hope that helps

cheers


----------



## KandK (Feb 16, 2011)

foxy said:


> hey, my friend applied for partner visa offshore a few months ago and then applied for tourist visa 2 months ago and there is no problem with it at all. in fact, she got given a multiple travels visa but its only valid for 3 months as according to her case officer, she is expected to hear about her partner visa within 3 months. so based on her story, i don't think its a problem at all and oh she doesn't have to hand in her passport too but again every country have different rules sometimes.
> 
> hope that helps
> 
> cheers


was this for India? It is considered a higher risk country and they are a bit different with applications from some countries.


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

i am not from india but i am also from a high risk country.


----------



## Sushy (Jan 21, 2014)

Wanderer said:


> If you're also in Delhi at the time your wife wants to apply, you may find that you'll be told that you as a PR need to be in Australia when an application is made.
> You may also find that getting a tourist visa granted is not so easily done in India.
> 
> You should have a good read of the partner visa info on the Immi site and as with all visa applications people are advised never to send in actual original documents but to get certified copies to put in with an application.


Hello Wanderer, you have mentioned that, not to send the original documents but only the certified copies of the same. So these certified copies of my Australian fiance should be attested in Australia or can I get them attested here in Delhi, India?
Thanks


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

Wanderer.....not true I was living in the Philippines when I applied for a spousal visa for my wife......I was still there when visa was granted n we flew to Australia together...

Might be the case for a PMV visa...im not sure of that..


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

This thread is 3 years old...might be best starting a new one! Conditions change


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Locking this thread as it's so old - Sushy, please start a new thread or look for a more recent one to post to on the topic you're asking about if you have a question. Thanks.


----------

